# Foil Alternative



## ddbck (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm smoking 2 racks of St. Louis style ribs today. I have had great success using the 3-2-1 method. In step 2 when unwrapping the foil It can get very messy. Has anyone tried using a shallow disposable tin pan tightly covered? Also would it be ok to put both racks together in the tin pan?


----------



## tropics (Feb 12, 2017)

I use them for ribs and a lot of meats,I put a rack in the bottom of the pan so the meat is not on the bottom,gets more smoke going around that way.

If the pan is big enough for 2 do it

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2017)

I use pans too.

However if you get the wide 18" rolls of foil & double wrap it they work just fine.













1-14-16 24.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 12, 2017






Al


----------



## slugdog (Feb 12, 2017)

Anybody tried Parchment Paper?  I've thought about it.  I don't like the meat touching the foil.


----------



## d9t2s523 (Feb 12, 2017)

Haven't used parchment paper, but I have been using the peach/ pink butcher paper and it works great for me. Hold moisture, still lets a little air flow so you are not broiling. The results are at a happy medium between foil wrapping, and not wrapping at all. And it cheaper than foil.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2017)

ddbck said:


> I'm smoking 2 racks of St. Louis style ribs today. I have had great success using the 3-2-1 method. In step 2 when unwrapping the foil It can get very messy. Has anyone tried using a shallow disposable tin pan tightly covered? Also would it be ok to put both racks together in the tin pan?


Exactly!!

Since the first couple racks I did, I switched to Foil pans, because the bones can poke holes in even the Heavy Duty Foil. Then the juices will run out onto the bottom of the Smoker.

I've stacked 2, 3, and even 4 pieces of Rib rack sections in the pan, because they aren't getting any smoke in there, so they can be stacked just for the heat. Then I cover the whole pile with Foil. Works Great Like That.

Bear


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 13, 2017)

D9t2s523 said:


> Haven't used parchment paper, but I have been using the peach/ pink butcher paper and it works great for me. Hold moisture, still lets a little air flow so you are not broiling. The results are at a happy medium between foil wrapping, and not wrapping at all. And it cheaper than foil.


Please explain how wrapping in foil would be "broiling":  don't understand this concept whatsoever.  Thanks.


----------



## d9t2s523 (Feb 13, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Please explain how wrapping in foil would be "broiling":  don't understand this concept whatsoever.  Thanks.



Aaaaah. Very big mistake. Boil ont broil. By wrapping your product in foil it traps in all moisture, causing the liquid ( rendered fat, cooking juices etc.) to be trapped in the foil, softening up that bark that is saut after and worked so hard on.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 13, 2017)

I've been around barbecue for 40 years, and have never heard of juices "boiling" at smoking temps, unless you have a runaway pit.  The bark that is "saut"?  What's that?  When you're pulling meat off the smoker with ITs running anywhere from 130 to 195 (depending on the meat and the cut), what's boiling when boil temp of water is 212?  Please clarify for me.


----------



## d9t2s523 (Feb 14, 2017)

I am aware of the boiling point of water sir, and I know the liquids will not bubble, but moisture locked in still soften the outside of your product. Leaving you with a soft mushy exterior. to each his own. I like the butcher paper. Works well.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 14, 2017)

D9t2s523 said:


> I am aware of the boiling point of water sir, and I know the liquids will not bubble, but moisture locked in still soften the outside of your product. Leaving you with a soft mushy exterior. to each his own. I like the butcher paper. Works well.



Then they don't boil as previously stated:  thank you for your clarification.  What was "saut"--did you mean "sought"?  "Sautee"?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 14, 2017)

ddbck- I hope your original questions were answered to you satisfaction. ""Yes" on all counts- works great. I do like Al and double wrap with HEAVY DUTY foil, and not some cheep thin stuff.

Now... BRAISING baby-back ribs is still one of my favorite ways to make them, if done right. Check out Alton Browns version "Who Loves Ya Baby-back?"


----------

